# River Cottage feb 2014



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 19, 2014)

I really enjoy all the big major epic stuff we do, but i must admit these little houses are my favourite, i just love them so much..This little place is so remote and just tumbling down back to natures hands.. a beautiful river winds its way around it..and the odd sheep that jumped out to spook me was all that was there..the only downside to the wander was i didnt have my besty PS with me and the only way to it was the river which ended up way way above my knees I hope you enjoy her as i did.....​

River Cottage.....


















​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2014)

brilliant pics.and I totally agree with you.there is something special about the little places.they usually have so much character.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 19, 2014)

I can smell the damp in that bedroom  what a find


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 19, 2014)

Finding some of the little places can be just as rewarding as cracking a big site
good work NK


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow what a lovely little place, fantastic photos too, cheers for sharing!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 20, 2014)

Love these remote little spots....real treasures....that place has some age to it!....thanks for posting.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 20, 2014)

Fantastic find, stunning location and pic's! 
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2014)

So remote this is a real beauty,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice one!!! Cracking shots and it looks to be in such a beautiful location


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome stuff Ninja! Your photoggin has come a long way! Very impressed.


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 20, 2014)

What a magical place. The way the river winds close by really does take you there. Great pics.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 20, 2014)

lovely that NK


----------



## antonymes (Feb 20, 2014)

Ace stuff! Like you, I love these little places tucked away in the middle of nowhere. Keep finding 'em, cos we love them!


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 20, 2014)

My that's lovely NK especially the last shot with the earth closet and monster radio

This might be of interest

http://jldr.com/ohcloset.html


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow. Awesome pics and lovely location. Nice little gem of a find that


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 20, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> My that's lovely NK especially the last shot with the earth closet and monster radio
> 
> This might be of interest
> 
> http://jldr.com/ohcloset.html



awww thanks for that!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh this is a beautiful report! The location is wonderful, I want to live there, needs a bit of dusting inside first though  The pics are ace, you just get better and better Miss Kitten


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 20, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> My that's lovely NK especially the last shot with the earth closet and monster radio



I second those comments. If I have interpreted the image of the earth commode correctly, then you have photographed what is quite a rare item these days. Your photograph seems to indicate that there is a 'control panel' let into the front, righthand corner of the seat panel. If this is so, then you have here one of the later Moule patented commodes or a licence built item. The inset panel held a lever, which when moved dumped a measured quantity of earth - held in the upright wooden cabinet on the back of the seat panel - onto the contents in the pail under the seat.

The link given by Oldscrote also highlights a fact that is mostly only known to families whose aged relations used these things well into the 20th C - one tended to treat the contents of the pail as one does a cat litter tray. The contents of a full pail were allowed to dry out in a wooden box, the faecal matter was removed and the earth recycled back into the container cabinet. These commodes relied on the natural bacteria occurring in the dry soil to help prevent unpleasant smells in the dwelling, and as fresh supplies of really dry earth took time to prepare it was only natural to try and extend the usage of your dry supply. The reliance on the natural bacterias in the earth to 'remove' odours is why the instructions illustrated in the link tell the person to rise quickly after use and cover the contents. No sitting on the bog reading a book in those days - even if you could afford the candle!


----------



## Mearing (Feb 20, 2014)

Great pics.Thank you.

The Tilley paraffin heater next to the radio is quite a rarity these days & I believe the spares for it are almost impossible to come by.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 20, 2014)

That's really jolly nice. And quite refreshing to see a little dinky one amidst all the recent downpouring of epic.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 20, 2014)

*OOH!! Very nice indeed!! *


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 21, 2014)

Ooh that cast iron kettle and the little old fashioned Range - well worth getting your legs wet for


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 21, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> That's really jolly nice. And quite refreshing to see a little dinky one amidst all the recent downpouring of epic.



yes i have to agree..epic can be hard work  these places ide do over and above any epics we do anyday..a beautiful walk..fresh air..and a lovely little cottage at the end of it, say no more


----------



## Kezz44 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice find! Love your pics!


----------

